# The Van Halen Tour Meltdown Pool



## GuitarsCanada

Pick your date folks. You know they won't make it all the way through. Either Roth's voice is going to completely dissolve or there will be some other catastrophe. 

Pick the date of the last show and win a Guitar cable from the GC vault


Sun 07/05/15 Auburn, WA	White River Amphitheatre	

Tue 07/07/15 Ridgefield, WA	Amphitheater Northwest	

Thu 07/09/15 Concord, CA	Concord Pavilion	

Sat 07/11/15 San Bernardino, CA	San Manuel Amphitheater	

Tue 07/14/15 Irvine, CA	Verizon Wireless Amphitheater	

Thu 07/16/15 Mountain View, CA	Shoreline Amphitheatre	

​Sat 07/18/15 Salt Lake City, UT	Usana Amphitheatre	

Mon 07/20/15 Morrison, CO	Red Rocks Amphitheatre	

Wed 07/22/15 Bonner Springs, KS	Cricket Wireless Amphitheater	

Fri 07/24/15 Tinley Park, IL	First Midwest Bank Amphitheatre	

Sun 07/26/15 Maryland Heights, MO	Hollywood Casino Amphitheatre	

Tue 07/28/15 Burgettstown, PA	First Niagara Pavilion	

Thu 07/30/15 Bangor, ME	Darling's Waterfront Pavilion	

Sat 08/01/15 Mansfield, MA	Xfinity Center	

Mon 08/03/15 Cuyahoga Falls, OH	Blossom Music Center	

Wed 08/05/15 London, ON	Western Fair Grandstand	

Fri 08/07/15 Toronto, ON	Molson Canadian Amphitheatre	

Sun 08/09/15 Holmdel, NJ	PNC Bank Arts Center	

Tue 08/11/15 Hartford, CT	Xfinity Theatre	

Thu 08/13/15 Wantagh, NY	Nikon At Jones Beach Theater	

Sat 08/15/15 Wantagh, NY	Nikon At Jones Beach Theater	

Sun 08/23/15 Hershey, PA	Hersheypark Stadium	

Tue 08/25/15 Darien Center, NY	Darien Lake Performing Arts Center	

Thu 08/27/15 Camden, NJ	Susquehanna Bank Center	

Sat 08/29/15 Bristow, VA	Jiffy Lube Live	

Mon 08/31/15 Cincinnati, OH	Riverbend Music Center	

Wed 09/02/15 Noblesville, IN	Klipsch Music Center	

Fri 09/04/15 Clarkston, MI	DTE Energy Music Theatre	

Sun 09/06/15 Bethel, NY	Bethel Woods Center For The Arts	

Wed 09/09/15 Raleigh, NC	Walnut Creek Amphitheatre	

Fri 09/11/15 Charlotte, NC	PNC Music Pavilion	

Sun 09/13/15 Tampa, FL	MidFlorida Credit Union Amphitheatre	

Tue 09/15/15 West Palm Beach, FL	Coral Sky Amphitheatre	

Thu 09/17/15 Pelham, AL	Oak Mountain Amphitheatre	

Mon 09/21/15 Austin, TX	Austin360 Amphitheater	

Wed 09/23/15 Dallas, TX	Gexa Energy Pavilion	

Fri 09/25/15 The Woodlands, TX	The Cynthia Woods Mitchell Pavilion	

Mon 09/28/15 Phoenix, AZ	Ak-Chin Pavilion	

Wed 09/30/15 Chula Vista, CA	Sleep Train Amphitheatre	

Fri 10/02/15 Los Angeles, CA	Hollywood Bowl	

Sun 10/04/15 Los Angeles, CA	Hollywood Bowl


----------



## vadsy

I predict it gloriously end in Boner Springs, KS.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

vadsy said:


> I predict it gloriously end in Boner Springs, KS.


Hmm, don't think they will go too far eh? Best of luck to you


----------



## ezcomes

i'm gonna go with Oct 4...they held the last tour somewhat together...now with a live album...and ONLY three months...i'm alter my normal state and try to be optimistic for once...


----------



## bluzfish

I predict that just before the Toronto show, David will convert to radical Islam, earning the wrath of the rest of the band members who promptly set upon him with unbridled fury, tearing him limb from limb in a fevered frenzy.

Knowing this would be inevitable, the remaining band members move to Plan B, which is to hire a look-a-like from an EVH Tribute band. Other than a sudden unexplained improvement in the quality of the lead vocals, no one really notices, or more precisely, no one really cares because everything sounds so much better.

Mark my words... Toronto.


----------



## High/Deaf

Good idea!

I'll take 08/29/15 The Jiffy Lube concert.

I think Dave will misinterpret the Jiffy Lube part of the it all and will be fired after the 3rd sausag,,,,,,,,er, song!


----------



## greco

vadsy said:


> I predict it gloriously end in *Boner* Springs, KS.


Is "Boner" some sort of pun? (it is Bonner Springs..correct?)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## vadsy

Bonner is correct. I missed a couple letters, one semi intentionally, in the above post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

I'll go with Tue 08/25/15	Darien Center, NY	Darien Lake Performing Arts Center


----------



## davetcan

Mon 08/03/15 Cuyahoga Falls, OH	Blossom Music Center- no way they'll make it to Canada.


----------



## surlybastard

9/4/15 in Clarkston, MI, because Michigan is enough of a shithole to make anyone go crazy and quit


----------



## Guest

I'll take Tue 07/07/15 Ridgefield, WA	Amphitheater Northwest.
Only because it's my b-day.

@Scott, you should consider highlighting dates already chosen
so as not to have duplicate winners?


----------



## leftysg

08/23/15 in Hershey Pa. During a really hot evening performance, Dave rediscovers chocolate and has a meltdown during Ice Cream Man


----------



## fretboard

I'll take the second Hollywood Bowl show 10/4/15 - really don't think they'll complete the tour, but the allure of the payday is way too strong to not finish the dates. 

(I'm going on the assumption that even if DLR loses it, a quick call to Gary Cherone takes place...)


----------



## Milkman

July 30. I hope we're all wrong and they finish with glorious concerts in the Hollywood Bowl.


----------



## keto

I'll take 'tour never gets off the ground for even a single date' for $200, Alex.


----------



## mrmatt1972

Eddie is sober now, I think they'll be fine, BUT... In the interest of playing the game I think the first California show is the last show. If it goes wrong it's because the boys have too much fun in Toronto, Eddie keeps his drinking under wraps for a while, but starts fighting with Roth shortly thereafter. The stress of three months on the road and going back to their home state causes the final meltdown.


----------



## ezcomes

jeez...after reading the billboard interview...I don't know about my choice anymore...

im no VH historian but I do recognize inconsistent statements...

at the same time...he doesn't think highly of anyone with a different last name...and the touring is for fans, not the band...and...the dislike of Roth...it could go either way...short with Big Bang...of go the whole shebang as battered unit held together with only the handymans secret weapon...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

A recent interview with EVH, not promising.....

Regarding DLR



> “He does not want to be my friend,” Van Halen says, seemingly bemused. “How can I put this: Roth’s perception of himself is different than who he is in reality. We’re not in our 20s anymore. We’re in our 60s. Act like you’re 60. I stopped coloring my hair, because I know I’m not going to be young again.”
> Eddie would love to make another Van Halen album, but that plan has obstructions. “It’s hard, because there are four people in this band, and three of us like rock’n’roll. And one of us likes dance music,” he says. “And that used to kind of work, but now Dave doesn’t want to come to the table.”


----------



## ezcomes

Thats the one! Goes on to say he had to teach mike how to play the bass...how how gary cherones attire was the start of the end of VH3

i love that mike and DLR stay quiet yet sammys in there...defending and throwing the $hit right back...


----------



## Kenmac

You beat me to it. I was just about to post about that Billboard interview but for anybody who hasn't read it yet here's the link:

http://www.billboard.com/articles/c...ie-van-halen-addiction-david-lee-roth-touring

Also make sure you read the comments below the interview. To say that people disagreed with what he said would be putting it mildly. :smile-new:


----------



## Lola

Do you see the resemblance of David Lee Roth now compared to Mr. Furley on 3's Company. They look like twins!


----------



## Lola

I have read a lot of what Eddie has said in other interviews, mags etc. I have heard other people say the complete opposite of what Ed is talking about. I don't know who to believe anymore. I really don't care as I am in it just for his music. The rest of this is just extraneous crappola. There's always going to be 3 sides to the story! Theirs, his and the truth!


----------



## Budda

I think a lot of people believe Eddie is just full of BS and that DLR and Mike are being pretty decent guys about it all. It sucks that someone so talented could be such a complete asshat, but there you have it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Its a shame really that EVH continues to attack MA and SH the way he does. Even dumb comments about DLR don't help. Sammy has not been afraid to say his piece and who knows if thats all true. But I don't recall ever hearing MA say a bad word about anybody in that band. So why they would continue to try and belittle him amazes me. EVH needs to keep his mouth shut. His son is no rock star and this current incarnation of the band is headed for disaster IMO

[video=youtube;9dnFzRxD_G8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dnFzRxD_G8[/video]


----------



## Lola

- - - Updated - - -



GuitarsCanada said:


> Its a shame really that EVH continues to attack MA and SH the way he does. Even dumb comments about DLR don't help. Sammy has not been afraid to say his piece and who knows if thats all true. But I don't recall ever hearing MA say a bad word about anybody in that band. So why they would continue to try and belittle him amazes me. EVH needs to keep his mouth shut. His son is no rock star and this current incarnation of the band is headed for disaster IMO
> 
> [video=youtube;9dnFzRxD_G8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dnFzRxD_G8[/video]


Like I said that there's always 3 sides to the story. There all a bunch of liars as far as I am concerned.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Set List for July 5, 2015, West River Amphitheatre, Seattle


1) Light Up the Sky 
2) Runnin’ with the Devil
3) Romeo Delight
4) Everybody Wants Some 
5) Drop Dead Legs
6) Feel Your Love Tonight 
7) Somebody Get Me a Doctor 
8) She’s the Woman
9) China Town
10) I’ll Wait
11) Drum Solo
12) Little Guitars
13) Dance the Night Away
14) Beautiful Girls 
15) Women in Love
16) Hot For Teacher
17) In A Simple Rhyme
18) Growth
19) Dirty Movies 
20) Dave Playing Harmonica & Ice Cream Man 
21) Unchained
22) Ain’t Talkin ’Bout Love 
23) Guitar Solo
24) You Really Got Me
25) Panama
26) Jump


----------



## bagpipe

I wouldn't even go see Van Halen if they were playing in my backyard. But, just for shit and giggles, I'll go with:

Wed 09/02/15 Noblesville, IN Klipsch Music Center


----------



## Lola

bagpipe said:


> I wouldn't even go see Van Halen if they were playing in my backyard. But, just for shit and giggles, I'll go with:
> 
> Wed 09/02/15 Noblesville, IN Klipsch Music Center


I would go just to see Ed play! You have to admit that he plays brilliantly even though he sucks as a human being!


----------



## Alex

GuitarsCanada said:


> Set List for July 5, 2015, West River Amphitheatre, Seattle
> 
> 
> 1) Light Up the Sky
> 2) Runnin’ with the Devil
> 3) Romeo Delight
> 4) Everybody Wants Some
> 5) Drop Dead Legs
> 6) Feel Your Love Tonight
> 7) Somebody Get Me a Doctor
> 8) She’s the Woman
> 9) China Town
> 10) I’ll Wait
> 11) Drum Solo
> 12) Little Guitars
> 13) Dance the Night Away
> 14) Beautiful Girls
> 15) Women in Love
> 16) Hot For Teacher
> 17) In A Simple Rhyme
> 18) Growth
> 19) Dirty Movies
> 20) Dave Playing Harmonica & Ice Cream Man
> 21) Unchained
> 22) Ain’t Talkin ’Bout Love
> 23) Guitar Solo
> 24) You Really Got Me
> 25) Panama
> 26) Jump


Great set list which is pretty much what was spinning on my turntable in the early 80's - I saw them for the 1st time in 2012 and my wife (not much of a rocker) was blown away by Eddie's playing. She thought he was so musical.


----------



## Lola

Alex Dann said:


> Great set list which is pretty much what was spinning on my turntable in the early 80's - I saw them for the 1st time in 2012 and my wife (not much of a rocker) was blown away by Eddie's playing. She thought he was so musical.


Great set list for those of us who are classic Van Halen connoisseurs! I was at the ACC and saw that concert to. I was so blown away. Ed is a virtuoso in his own class!


----------



## Guest

Today's the day that I chose.
Hopefully, for the fans, I wont win.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Today's the day that I chose.
> Hopefully, for the fans, I wont win.


huh? No capishe???


----------



## bluzfish

bluzfish said:


> I predict that just before the Toronto show, David will convert to radical Islam, earning the wrath of the rest of the band members who promptly set upon him with unbridled fury, tearing him limb from limb in a fevered frenzy.
> 
> Knowing this would be inevitable, the remaining band members move to Plan B, which is to hire a look-a-like from an EVH Tribute band. Other than a sudden unexplained improvement in the quality of the lead vocals, no one really notices, or more precisely, no one really cares because everything sounds so much better.
> 
> Mark my words... Toronto.



I'm still in...


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> laristotle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's the day that I chose.
> Hopefully, for the fans, I wont win.
> 
> 
> 
> huh? No capishe???
Click to expand...

see post #12



laristotle said:


> I'll take Tue 07/07/15 Ridgefield, WA Amphitheater Northwest.
> Only because it's my b-day.


----------



## Lola

Okay I saw post #12! I get the picture!


----------



## bzrkrage

GuitarsCanada said:


> Pick your date folks. You know they won't make it all the way through. Either Roth's voice is going to completely dissolve or there will be some other catastrophe.
> 
> Pick the date of the last !
> 
> Tue 08/11/15Hartford, CTXfinity Theatre


This is my B'Day. So TO will be ok, Eddy will loose his shit at his son mid set, just looses it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

The best ever Van Halen tribute band.

Derek kicks some serious ass! I love this band! They are so amazing.

[video=youtube;JjxdXvmIGtI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjxdXvmIGtI[/video]


----------



## Lola

Listen to Ed/Derek play at 57:56. Amazing. Can I say it again? Fucking amazing! I love this band so much! Copy cats! So what! 

[video=youtube;JM86JfzZkpk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM86JfzZkpk[/video]


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;qjp0PtDqtQg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjp0PtDqtQg[/video]


----------



## Lola

So I have decided to go! $75 for lawn tickets on kijiji~


----------



## fretboard

No affiliation, never used the site before - but if you haven't bought yet, I would search Groupon Toronto for "Van Halen"...

$25 a pop for lawns is the word on the street.


----------



## hollowbody

fretboard said:


> No affiliation, never used the site before - but if you haven't bought yet, I would search Groupon Toronto for "Van Halen"...
> 
> $25 a pop for lawns is the word on the street.


Thanks for the tip! I might decide to go at that price!


----------



## Hear Ye Music

Here's the link to the VH groupon offer- https://www.groupon.com/deals/gl-van-halen-39

Not a particularly big fan but at that price, you really can't lose. These offers close fairly quickly so jump on it asap if you're interested. 

I'm a fairly regular groupon user and have had great success buying these offers from them.


----------



## Lola

Stub Hub is good too! Don't think I will be going though! Have to have some dental surgery! I am already going to AC/DC! I can't have my cake and eat too!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Well, we have made it as far as London, tonight.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

From London tonight.


----------



## Lola

Gave my ticket to my sons best friend who love VH! Just had major dental surgery! Feel like a truck ran me over! David looks terrible in this shot! Ed looks great!


----------



## Guest

So, Dave's doubling as a coat checker for a few extra bucks? lol.


----------



## Lola

_So I just got a msg from one my friends and apparently Van Halen was amazing! Even Dave's voice held out and he sounded good! No great but good! They opened with Mean Streets and finished with Jump! 

But no, I had to have dental surgery! It sucks! AC/DC is just around the corner!_


----------



## Alex

Lola said:


> _So I just got a msg from one my friends and apparently Van Halen was amazing! Even Dave's voice held out and he sounded good! No great but good! They opened with Mean Streets and finished with Jump!
> 
> But no, I had to have dental surgery! It sucks! AC/DC is just around the corner!_



i was there with my youngest son. I really enjoyed the opening act Kenny Wayne Sheppard with Chris Layton on drums! Great set. VH was good as well. DLR appeared to be struggling with his voice. When EVH started playing Unchained, that tone and phrasing was exactly like the record. They opened the show with "Light up the Sky" and played quite a few numbers from VH II (5 tunes I think).

Once the show ended, I asked my son his thoughts and his first response: "DLR is a bit of an idiot" it made me laugh. Roth is a great showman and some of the stories were "stupid" according to my son.


----------



## fretboard

Into the California home stretch...


----------



## Guest

a snippet from the Phoenix New Times

David Lee Roth Sounded Awful at the Van Halen Concert Last Night

There was no amount of banter, bad jokes, costume changes, or iconic rock songs that could save anyone with 
the last name Van Halen from lead singer David Lee Roth last night at Ak-Chin Pavilion. From the opening notes of 
"Light Up the Sky" the flamboyant frontman never stood a chance vocally, and it really made you wonder why the 
Van Halen brothers would tarnish the band's legacy by allowing Roth to embarrass them night after night. Guitar 
hero Eddie Van Halen could do nothing more than smile all night. Roth was unable to do his signature screams and 
squeals or keep rhythm during "Running With The Devil," and it was only two songs into the show fans knew it was 
going to be a long night. The lack of production and energy from the band didn't help either during the 23-song set 
as the show dragged on. Roth's attempts at humor in between songs disrupted the tempo of the show on many 
occasions. At one point he referenced his favorite rock star moves performed by Bon Jovi and Bono from U2 and 
told the crowd, "I've never met a Van Halen crowd that wasn't three steps ahead of my punch lines."


----------



## Robboman

laristotle said:


> a snippet from the Phoenix New Times
> 
> David Lee Roth Sounded Awful at the Van Halen Concert Last Night....


Biggest problem right there. Dave really, REALLY can't sing live. 

A good rock singer needs range, pitch and timing. Dave is 0 for 3. If any one of these 3 attributes slip it sounds terrible. With Dave, all 3 are bad at the same time.. throughout every verse of every song. I mean seriously, he might be the worst vocalist I've ever heard in my life, and there he is still fronting Van Halen on a stadium tour. Mind boggling. 

I'm not qualified to judge the ridiculous frontman schtick, bad jokes and look-at-me theatrics. Maybe the band, management and enough of the fans believe that part is still working and is enough to make up for the total absence of singing talent.


----------



## Diablo

ive never seen VH /DLR live, but from whatv ive seen in videos, the problem is, DLR really doesn't sing true to the song in the slightest...if you took out the background music and just listened to the vocals, the song melody would be nearly unrecognizable.
case in point:
[video=youtube;OuctDsNYjNE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuctDsNYjNE[/video]
I think hes either lazy or selfish.


----------



## Guest

Robboman said:


> I'm not qualified to judge the ridiculous frontman schtick, bad jokes and look-at-me theatrics. Maybe the band, management
> and enough of the fans believe that part is still working and is enough to make up for the total absence of singing talent.


Why did I suddenly think of Eddie Shack?


----------



## GTmaker

so I did read all the reviews in this thread about the bad singing and my first impression was.."cammon ..the guy has been around forever ,
how bad can it be? "

Not in a million years did I ever think it was as bad as I heard on this video...
I would be trying to get my money back.
G.





Diablo said:


> ive never seen VH /DLR live, but from whatv ive seen in videos, the problem is, DLR really doesn't sing true to the song in the slightest...if you took out the background music and just listened to the vocals, the song melody would be nearly unrecognizable.
> case in point:
> [video=youtube;OuctDsNYjNE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuctDsNYjNE[/video]
> I think hes either lazy or selfish.


----------



## vadsy

Has Dave written a book lately? I bet it would be a fun and entertaining read.

In the meantime...
[video=youtube;42emVMtsn8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42emVMtsn8M[/video]


----------



## Guest

GTmaker said:


> Not in a million years did I ever think it was as bad as I heard on this video...


I'd say Dave Grohl would agree. lol.

'What have I done!'


----------



## GuitarsCanada

It really is a sad spectacle


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Well looks like they made it..... never thought they would. But based on the reviews maybe it should have blown up


----------

